# Would you put Air Shocks on a 2006 F250?



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Bought a 2006 F250. It came with a 8'2" Boss V plow. I am going to be putting a dual battery in it before the winter season. My mechanic told me before he would put a dual battery in it, he would make sure it has air shocks put in it. 

I am considering doing both. Do you guys think Air Shocks are really needed in a F250?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1078555 said:


> Bought a 2006 F250. It came with a 8'2" Boss V plow. I am going to be putting a dual battery in it before the winter season. My mechanic told me before he would put a dual battery in it, he would make sure it has air shocks put in it.
> 
> I am considering doing both. Do you guys think Air Shocks are really needed in a F250?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.


Why? That truck should be able to handle that plow with no problems. Its going to sag a bit when the plow is raised but they all do. If it sits too low for your liking I would invest in different coil springs before I put air shocks on. My F250 is a 06 as well and I have a 8.6 Xtreme V and it squats a couple inches but kind of the nature of the beast.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Brian Young;1078561 said:


> Why? That truck should be able to handle that plow with no problems. Its going to sag a bit when the plow is raised but they all do. If it sits too low for your liking I would invest in different coil springs before I put air shocks on. My F250 is a 06 as well and I have a 8.6 Xtreme V and it squats a couple inches but kind of the nature of the beast.


One thing I did not say is that I do a fair amount of highway driving during winter to get to where I do most of my plowing.

Also, won't those few extra inches keep it from scrapping over the bumps?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I added a set of X-code springs to my truck and the front squats less than an inch with the plow raised. Call a Ford dealer and get the part number for the springs that come with the snow plow prep package. I really think higher capacity springs are going to be a cheaper route than putting air shocks on.

I would definitely upgrade the front suspension before I put in a second battery. There are tons of guys plowing with single battery trucks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1078565 said:


> One thing I did not say is that I do a fair amount of highway driving during winter to get to where I do most of my plowing.
> 
> Also, won't those few extra inches keep it from scrapping over the bumps?


If your raising the truck a few inches you might have to change the spring any ways due to the length of the spring. If you go with 6k front springs instead of the 5200lb that came stock you might get an inch or so gained in height but you won't have to change out springs and the ride will probably be better but you won't be bottoming out on dips and bumps. Plus they only cost around 90.00


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Higher capacity coil springs are actually more expensive than the coil rite bags, as the bags for the front are only $77 for the pair. However, you start adding compressors and gauges and they go up from there. I run a big plow on my F350 (8611lp with carbide edges and deflector is nearly 1200lbs) and went with the 6k coils plus the coil rite bags and I really like the set-up.

The mechanic probably recommended air bags if your truck doesn't already have the plow prep springs, in which case it could definitely benefit from heavier springs or air bags.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for this post,lol. I was going to order a set of the 6k springs and forgot all about it but just ordered them, 73.76 each.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the advice guys. I will have him to both the dual battery and the air shocks.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

To really do it right though, it looks like I should buy a kit. He told me it would be about $150 - $200 do the the air shocks. Is he putting in garbage? because im looking online at kits that cost $300-$350. Am I better off with just some better springs?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1078608 said:


> To really do it right though, it looks like I should buy a kit. He told me it would be about $150 - $200 do the the air shocks. Is he putting in garbage? because im looking online at kits that cost $300-$350. Am I better off with just some better springs?


...........


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Brian Young;1078612 said:


> ...........


???????????


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1078614 said:


> ???????????


We have no idea what your talking about.......do you want air shocks, do you want air bags, do you want a air lift system or do you just want to keep the sag to a minimum when the plow is lifted? Your cheapest route is going to be the air bag system that goes in the center of the existing coils but your going to have to keep checking the pressure or install a compressor and gauge system, then it turns out to not be the cheapest route (you can buy just the bags with a valve on top). The least headache route is going to be installing a heavier set of front coil springs. Whatever you do ....good luck.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Technically, the cheapest route would be Timbrens. I would say get the right springs for that truck. 

If I understand this correctly, you want to put an 8' 6" Fisher V on a what engine Super Duty?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1078778 said:


> Technically, the cheapest route would be Timbrens. I would say get the right springs for that truck.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, you want to put an 8' 6" Fisher V on a what engine Super Duty?


Nada, heavier springs are the cheapest route. Mine were $35 each from the Ford dealer.

Next in line is Timbrens at $195, but you suffer a substantial ride penalty with Timbrens on a Ford. I personally can't stand the way they ride. The Chevy's were fine with Timbrens, but Chevy's are like driving a sponge to begin with...

Lastly, the cheapest coil rite air bag kit with a light duty compressor and gauge (plenty for a set of front bags, I have them in 2 of my trucks) is $235. For the whopping $40 difference, I'd go with the air bags over Timbrens without even thinking about it.

Lots of options, it's all in what a guy wants...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1078778 said:


> Technically, the cheapest route would be Timbrens. I would say get the right springs for that truck.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, you want to put an 8' 6" Fisher V on a what engine Super Duty?


Like Wizardsr said, Timbrens are a bit more than the coil springs. His original post was he bought a 06 F250 that came with a 8ft BOSS V blade and he wanted to add a second battery and.......well just read it lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

my vote is for springs, no matter what you should be rising it a 1/2 inch or so and then it level when the plow is lifted, then little stifffer ride never hurt nobody!


----------

